# يا ترى لما أضئ شمعة اقول ايه؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

_:94:ياربى يسوع المسيح_

لتكن هذة الشمعة التى اشعلها نورا منك يارب لتضء طريقى اثناء الصعب انى اقدم هذة الشمعة وانا اقدم حياتى لتكن ملكا لك يارب فساعدنى ان اصلى واهدنى فى قراراتى ارحمنى من الشرور هيئنى الصحة وعلمنى كيف اساعد الاخرين لكن هذة الشمعة نورا الهيا منك ياربى لتحرق انانيتى وكبريائى وخطاياى كلها لتكن شعلة منك ياسيدى لتدفئ قلبى وتمنح السلام والصحة لعائلتى وللعالم باسرة ربى انى لا استطيع التواجد دائما فى بيتك المقدس لانك اعطيتنى واجبات اخرى لانجزها فعلمنى ياالهى كيف احقق مشيئتك المقدسة بشفاعة امى العذراء مريم وبركة وصلوات القديسين والملائكة والاباء السواح تكون معنا
أمين

الصلاة الجميلة دى منقووووولة:smi411:
للامانة​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

امين

ميرسي يا قمر علي الصلاة الجميلة دي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

أشكرك أستاذتى روزى
لمروركم وكلامكم المشجع لى
مستحقش
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fight the devil (19 يناير 2010)

آمين
شكرا عالصلاة الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2010)

أشكــــــــــــــــــــــــرك
أستــــــــــــــــــاذى
الرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

*
امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2010)

الشكرلك أستـــــــــــــــــــــــــاذى
كليمو
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر

آمين

صلاه رائعه جدا


الرب يسوع معاكم



​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2010)

أشكرك أيها النهيسى
ربنا يباركك
أستاذى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2010)

*صلاة جميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
جميل جدا اليوز نيم اللي انت اخترتة​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> جميل جدا اليوز نيم اللي انت اخترتة​*


أشكرك أستاذتى
وميرسى لذوق حضرتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## JOJE (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك 
 علي الصلاه دي
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يناير 2010)

joje قال:


> شكرا ليك
> علي الصلاه دي
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


أشكر حضرتك على مروركم الكريم


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرب يبارك عمرك حبيبي...*
*صلاة روعة...*


----------

